# CGM/Flash comparison chart



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547823101995495424


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 16, 2022)

That’s interesting. Thanks @Bruce Stephens .

One thing I picked up, as a self funder, was the life of the transmitters for Dexcom being only three months, compared to the Medtronic lasting 12 months.  I have always had in my head that the Medtronic sensors are more expensive than the Dexcom but I wonder how they compare if costing in replacement transmitters.   Some maths to do.

Also there is reference to a Reader with the Dexcom, and a lot of others. How does that work with looping on the t-slim  or is it irrelevant. I am still hoping for a pump which loops (highest priority) but does not require me to access the pump during the day. A couple of years to go before my next change over so who knows what will be available by then.


----------



## helli (Jul 16, 2022)

Interesting but not 100% accurate.
I only looked at the Medtrum (because it is what I am using at the moment).
The table says it takes 120minutes to warm up but it only takes 60 minutes. And it says it is approved on the abdomen but the documentation says only upper arm. That said, mine is currently successfully working on my back as I wanted to hide it when wearing sleeveless clothing and keep it away from my pump.

It is definitely a useful table as a single glance to compare but I suggest double checking data before confirming a decision.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 16, 2022)

It also states G7 not compatable with Tslim as soon as G7 is out it will be compatable I rang and asked


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 18, 2022)

Here’s the table for reference for when Twitter is dragging its heels


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 4, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Here’s the table for reference for when Twitter is dragging its heels
> 
> View attachment 21527


He clarifies that the green ones can be prescribed by GPs or secondary care (or will be able to be prescribed) with the others just from secondary care.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555104434153209857


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 4, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> Also there is reference to a Reader with the Dexcom, and a lot of others. How does that work with looping on the t-slim or is it irrelevant. I am still hoping for a pump which loops (highest priority) but does not require me to access the pump during the day. A couple of years to go before my next change over so who knows what will be available by then.


You don't need a reader/receiver as the cgm reading is displayed on the pump.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 4, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> You don't need a reader/receiver as the cgm reading is displayed on the pump.


But I don’t want to have to get out my pump to do anything.  I liked my Combo where i could tuck it away at the start of the day and that was it.  All was managed from the handset.  I am hopeful that in a couple of years I will be offered access to one which loops and has this facility.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 4, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> But I don’t want to have to get out my pump to do anything.  I liked my Combo where i could tuck it away at the start of the day and that was it.  All was managed from the handset.  I am hopeful that in a couple of years I will be offered access to one which loops and has this facility.


here you go found this

Dexcom CGM sold separately. Transmitter can only be paired with one medical device (either a Dexcom receiver or t:slim X2 insulin pump) and one consumer device (phone or tablet) at the same time.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 4, 2022)

But you still need to access the pump to bolus.  Both Medtronic and dexcom display levels on pump and or phone.  I want to be able to do boluses without needing to get the pump out, as I did with my combo.  I shall wait to hear of future developments.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 4, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> But you still need to access the pump to bolus.  Both Medtronic and dexcom display levels on pump and or phone.  I want to be able to do boluses without needing to get the pump out, as I did with my combo.  I shall wait to hear of future developments.


Personally I can not see the problem regarding taking the pump out! No different than taking a coin or any other article out of your pocket.
But then we are all different and it would be a boring world if we weren't


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 4, 2022)

Coins are a bit smaller! Also my pump was tucked away out of site,in a posh pouch hanging from my bra strap.  Not the easiest thing to get out when wearing a dress.  I know that there are belus etc, and we each have to find what our own priorities is when choosing.  I hope your t-slim works out well.


----------

